

Chrome 35: No longer possible to install extensions except from webstore - bradleyjg
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/2yTVWdfC4Gg%5B1-25-false%5D

======
higherpurpose
Take a look at the number of downvotes that answer got. Suffice to say that
most people don't buy Google's excuse for completely eliminating the option to
install extensions from 3rd parties.

